# Mega March Madness and HD



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's been widely reported that CBS will broadcast ALL NCAA tournament games this year in HD. What I haven't been able to confirm is whether or not D* will air all of the games in HD as part of the March Madness package. Their website says "Select" games will be in HD, and they only list two channels for HD games. That would seem to indicate that not all games will be available in HD, especially since during the first round there are up to 4 games on at once. It would be disappointing to have all the games broadcast in HD, but not be able to get them all as part of the package. Has anyone heard anything concrete either way?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Other then, more information is comming...

I haven't heard anything else.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Will D* actually show the backhauls of the games this year rather than ending up with the stupid "live cut-ins" and cut-aways from the games on MMM?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> Will D* actually show the backhauls of the games this year rather than ending up with the stupid "live cut-ins" and cut-aways from the games on MMM?


In past years, D* always showed the full broadcast of each game (though w/ commercials of course, not true backhauls) in the March Madness package, so there were basically no cutaways on those games (during game action). If the game you want to watch in full is on your local CBS affiliate, however, you're unlucky and will get the cutaways on those games.

What I don't want to see this year is a commercial as banal as that Applebees "Gilligan's Island" theme that was burned into my brain at (it seemed) each commercial break last year.


----------



## chudgins (Aug 3, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> In past years, D* always showed the full broadcast of each game (though w/ commercials of course, not true backhauls) in the March Madness package, so there were basically no cutaways on those games (during game action). If the game you want to watch in full is on your local CBS affiliate, however, you're unlucky and will get the cutaways on those games.
> 
> What I don't want to see this year is a commercial as banal as that Applebees "Gilligan's Island" theme that was burned into my brain at (it seemed) each commercial break last year.


I got a direct mail piece the other day, which was very nicely laid out by the way, that had a statement on it that was something to the extent of "most games broadcast in HD". I personally won't be doing the MegaMadness with my local station typically broadcasting one game in HD and a different game on their analog feed. I've also got CBS DNS waivers and the CBS NY station did the same thing last year as well. You've also got the cbssportsline.com/mmod available for free.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh God, I remember that series of commercials. It wasn't as bad as "This is our country" by JCM, which was played 90,000 times during the NFL season.


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

I get my CBS OTA since D* doesn't yet carry that local in HD. The last 2 years the local station broadcast all games at the same time by using their sub-channels and if I recall, all were seriously down-rezzed I guess would be the term since they were multi-casting 4 feeds, but all were wide screen so I think all would be in HD for MMM.


----------



## JockoBronco (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dmarch030807.htm

ALL games to be broadcast in HD.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

JockoBronco said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/dmarch030807.htm
> 
> ALL games to be broadcast in HD.


Awesome! But it also shows how little the CSR's are told. Two different ones responded to my e-mails stating that "select" games would be in HD. I'm glad they were wrong!


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

JockoBronco said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/dmarch030807.htm
> 
> ALL games to be broadcast in HD.


Answer me this:

If all games are to be in HD, how can CBS have enough HD cameras and production trucks to be at 8 (Yes 8) locations to cover the first and second rounds of the tournament, but they can only produce 3 NFL games on Sunday in HD?

First and second round games will be played in Buffalo, Lexington, Sacramento and Winston Salem on Thursday and Saturday. Also Chicago, Columbus, New Orleans and Spokane host games on Friday and Sunday.


----------



## aubierulz (Feb 24, 2007)

Earl,

I have a vested interest in this topic. I am skeptical unless you confirm this or I see it on D* site. It still says select games in HD. 

Is this for certain?

TIA


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Just cause CBS is broadcasting all games in HD doesn't mean that D* will carry them all in HD.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

anyone have any insight as to what the cost will be for individual games this march? I'm waffling on whether to spend the $70+ to catch just one Syr. game since they've been doing that 'once and done' thing the last couple years ...I know in the past the cost has been roughly $25...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

aubierulz said:


> Earl,
> 
> I have a vested interest in this topic. I am skeptical unless you confirm this or I see it on D* site. It still says select games in HD.
> 
> ...


From the pieces I have heard out and about... It is is supposed to be all games.

But... Until the official press release... it is just that pieces from out and about.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

cariera said:


> Answer me this:
> If all games are to be in HD, how can CBS have enough HD cameras and production trucks to be at 8 (Yes 8) locations to cover the first and second rounds of the tournament, but they can only produce 3 NFL games on Sunday in HD?


Maybe they took the money they saved on Tom Freston's salary and bought new HD cameras at the beginning of the year.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Interesting, they have the bandwidth to show all these games in HD but they can't turn on NGHD fulltime? 

And CBS can show all these games in HD, but they can't show all NFL games on Sundays in HD?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Interesting, they have the bandwidth to show all these games in HD but they can't turn on NGHD fulltime?
> 
> And CBS can show all these games in HD, but they can't show all NFL games on Sundays in HD?


Again... difference between three or maybe 4 games at once... for 2 days... and then it continues to diminish after that.

So they can make temporary bandwith adjustments (like they do on Sunday Ticket)... but to make NGHD fulltime... means those bandwith adjustments have to stay in place 24/7

As for CBS showing all these in HD..... I am sure it is just that they have some temporary contracts with local HD production companies... Then when it get's regional, that is their 4 sets of HD equipment.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Again... difference between three or maybe 4 games at once... for 2 days... and then it continues to diminish after that.
> 
> So they can make temporary bandwith adjustments (like they do on Sunday Ticket)... but to make NGHD fulltime... means those bandwith adjustments have to stay in place 24/7
> 
> As for CBS showing all these in HD..... I am sure it is just that they have some temporary contracts with local HD production companies... Then when it get's regional, that is their 4 sets of HD equipment.


Earl you always seem to have an answer for everything. 

What makes me mad is that my local CBS has decided to show 3 games in SD on 3 subchannels, no HD games for a while. Since those games will be on my local CBS, they will be black out on D*.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Earl you always seem to have an answer for everything.
> 
> What makes me mad is that my local CBS has decided to show 3 games in SD on 3 subchannels, no HD games for a while. Since those games will be on my local CBS, they will be black out on D*.


Now that sucks.


----------



## aphoward (Sep 8, 2006)

For ST with SuperFan, the games that are in HD are not blacked out for me, no matter if they are on my locals or not. Any chance it would be the same for HD games in the March Madness package?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

aphoward said:


> For ST with SuperFan, the games that are in HD are not blacked out for me, no matter if they are on my locals or not. Any chance it would be the same for HD games in the March Madness package?


Unkown.

The difference being.. Sunday Ticket was an NFL package.. where they held the cards.

This is controlled by CBS... and CBS Alone... so...


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

cariera said:


> Answer me this:
> 
> If all games are to be in HD, how can CBS have enough HD cameras and production trucks to be at 8 (Yes 8) locations to cover the first and second rounds of the tournament, but they can only produce 3 NFL games on Sunday in HD?
> 
> First and second round games will be played in Buffalo, Lexington, Sacramento and Winston Salem on Thursday and Saturday. Also Chicago, Columbus, New Orleans and Spokane host games on Friday and Sunday.


During the NFL season, not only do Fox and CBS use their own trucks, but they hire indipendent production company trucks to fill in. Since March is not exactly a busy time for the indies, I'm sure that CBS will be able to get ahold of more trucks to fill in the gaps at some of the venues.


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

Not sure if this is in the line of talking about this, but last year, I was able to watch any 4 of the games being played through local cbs sub channels. I assume I will be able to do this again this year. The guide show games for those days, but obviously it is too far ahead to tell if which games will be in HD. I guess it is jsut wait and see. CBS wont block these channels since they are offering this Mega March Madness? I believe they did the same thing last year, but did not block the games.

Hopefully I will be able to get all the games in HD - I guess it depends on my local CBS affiliate has the ability to broadcast 4 sub channels all in HD. I know 5-1 and 5-2 and 5-3 have been in HD before, but the farther down they got, the quality started to fizzle. This Sunday my local CBS is showing the ACCC Championship in HD but on 5-2 it is showing the Big Ten Champ in HD. Guess this will tell how good all the other games in the tourney will be.


----------



## aubierulz (Feb 24, 2007)

aphoward said:


> For ST with SuperFan, the games that are in HD are not blacked out for me, no matter if they are on my locals or not. Any chance it would be the same for HD games in the March Madness package?


I have bought the March Madness package the last 2 years and they have blacked out HD games. I'm sure it will be the same this year.


----------



## aubierulz (Feb 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From the pieces I have heard out and about... It is is supposed to be all games.
> 
> But... Until the official press release... it is just that pieces from out and about.


Thanks Earl for the response. From reading about it, I have a feeling CBS and D* are hesitant to make a formal announcement at this point because they aren't 100% sure they can pull off the complete tournament in HD (although they are planning to do it). It may not be until the first day of games that we know for sure. They can always surprise people with all HD games, but would have a backlash if they said all games will be in HD then have a glitch. I'm not an expert, but just a hunch.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

mtalhelm said:


> This Sunday my local CBS is showing the ACCC Championship in HD but on 5-2 it is showing the Big Ten Champ in HD. Guess this will tell how good all the other games in the tourney will be.


The ACC final is on ESPNHD @ noon. The SEC final is on CBSHD @ noon. The Big Ten final is on CBSHD @ 2:30.

Is your local CBS simulcasting ESPNHD since you are in ACC country or something? That would suck if you ask me. You're getting one less HD game than everyone else in the country. Or did you just make a mistake on the games and times?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

All games on D* in HD!!!

http://www.skyreport.com/#Story2



> DIRECTV signed UCLA Bruins men's basketball head coach BEN HOWLAND to serve as the official 2007 spokesman for its Mega March Madness package. *The company also said that for the first time, DIRECTV will broadcast all of the tournament's games in HD*. Swish!


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> All games on D* in HD!!!
> 
> http://www.skyreport.com/#Story2


Awesome. Bear Down Arizona!


----------



## mfogarty5 (Jun 19, 2006)

So let me get this straight, if my local CBS affiliate carries out-of-market games on sub-channels that the same games will be blacked out on D* Mega March Madness?

I was planning on getting Mega March Madness so I could get all the games in HD, but if most of them are going to be blacked out, then I won't.

This is double sucker punch since I live downtown and can't get OTA with an indoor antenna so now there is no way for me to get any of the other games(SD or HD) on my TV.

Looks like I'll be at a sports bar or watching them for free on my PC.

CBS and D* short sighted policies cost them revenue!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mfogarty5 said:


> So let me get this straight, if my local CBS affiliate carries out-of-market games on sub-channels that the same games will be blacked out on D* Mega March Madness?


No, not in the past. Only the game carried on the main OTA channel was blacked out, not any carried on the subchannels.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

bwaldron said:


> No, not in the past. Only the game carried on the main OTA channel was blacked out, not any carried on the subchannels.


That's not what we saw here in Phoenix last year. Any game on the sub channels were blacked out because our local station was broadcasting it. Our local is planning the same thing this year which is why I'm not buying MMM this year.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

That's a terrible stance fo your local station to take. The number of people with digital TV's is still a very low percentage. That means all the non-HD viewers trying to subscribe to MMM will be unable to see any out-of-market games.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Knepster said:


> Awesome. Bear Down Arizona!


Mega March Madness doesn't include NIT games! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It's not just that, but during the rounds then our local is multicasting, they aren't even broadcasting 5-1 in HD. 5-1, 5-2 and 5-3 are all SD. And since they're broadcasting 3 games both the SD and HD feeds are blocked on MMM. I'm hoping at least the blackouts are limited to SD or HD and don't include both this year but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> That's not what we saw here in Phoenix last year. Any game on the sub channels were blacked out because our local station was broadcasting it. Our local is planning the same thing this year which is why I'm not buying MMM this year.


Wow, that's poor. Luckily that wasn't the case everywhere, but clearly my statement didn't hold everywhere.

It's good that the local is doing the multicasting, but pretty rotten to have D* block you from getting the other games in HD.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

heisman said:


> Mega March Madness doesn't include NIT games! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's so cold 

but it does make me wonder just where the Duke fans will be tuning this tournament season


----------



## GC71388 (Mar 12, 2007)

DirecTV now has 2 new channels for HD games for Mega March Madness (711,712) all games that are scheduled on channel 700 have their own HD channel listed as well.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Here in chicago area, I get local, OTA and EC feeds so I guess I'm all set!


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

mfogarty5 said:


> So let me get this straight, if my local CBS affiliate carries out-of-market games on sub-channels that the same games will be blacked out on D* Mega March Madness?
> 
> I was planning on getting Mega March Madness so I could get all the games in HD, but if most of them are going to be blacked out, then I won't.
> 
> ...


It's not D*'s fault for having to black out games that are being televised on your local station. It's all the local stations fault that D* has to do that so don't blame D*


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

mtalhelm said:


> Not sure if this is in the line of talking about this, but last year, I was able to watch any 4 of the games being played through local cbs sub channels. I assume I will be able to do this again this year. The guide show games for those days, but obviously it is too far ahead to tell if which games will be in HD. I guess it is jsut wait and see. CBS wont block these channels since they are offering this Mega March Madness? I believe they did the same thing last year, but did not block the games.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to get all the games in HD - I guess it depends on my local CBS affiliate has the ability to broadcast 4 sub channels all in HD. I know 5-1 and 5-2 and 5-3 have been in HD before, but the farther down they got, the quality started to fizzle. This Sunday my local CBS is showing the ACCC Championship in HD but on 5-2 it is showing the Big Ten Champ in HD. Guess this will tell how good all the other games in the tourney will be.


I find it hard to believe that any local station can broadcast 2 simultaneous HD streams, much less 4! Usually the limit with CBS (1080i) Affiliates is 1 HD and 1 SD. Even this bandwidth stealing comes at a price of less bits for the 1080i picture. There is only 19Mps available, you need at least 14-15 for a decent 1080i picture.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mfogarty5 said:


> So let me get this straight, if my local CBS affiliate carries out-of-market games on sub-channels that the same games will be blacked out on D* Mega March Madness?
> 
> I was planning on getting Mega March Madness so I could get all the games in HD, but if most of them are going to be blacked out, then I won't.
> 
> ...


That's what happened here in Phoenix last year. Looks like it will happen again this year. MMM is a waste of $$$ if your in a DMA that your local CBS station multicasts.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

twaller said:


> I find it hard to believe that any local station can broadcast 2 simultaneous HD streams, much less 4! Usually the limit with CBS (1080i) Affiliates is 1 HD and 1 SD. Even this bandwidth stealing comes at a price of less bits for the 1080i picture. There is only 19Mps available, you need at least 14-15 for a decent 1080i picture.


No, not possible. KPHO here in Phoenix multicasts 3 games. All in SD. No way there's enough bandwidth to properly broadcast 2 HD sporting events.


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> No, not possible. KPHO here in Phoenix multicasts 3 games. All in SD. No way there's enough bandwidth to properly broadcast 2 HD sporting events.


Yep, here in Milwaukee, CBS-58 is multi-casting 4 games at once as they have in previous years and I can confirm that all of their channels are down-rezzed due to the bandwidth limitations. They are all 16:9 widescreen but not HD quality video, but I don't mind a bit as long as I can watch any game that I want to and even 2 at once with split-screens! Every year I think it's too good to be true after decades of getting stuck with only the game that CBS felt my market wanted to see. I'm also an ACC fan and we don't get the ACC enough in Big 10 country.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm sorry, but college sports should not be blacked out.

If a local CBS decides to show 3-4 games in SD and none in HD, then those games should be available in HD with MMM. If the local CBS shows the games in HD, fine, then black them out on MMM. But in the meantime all HD games should be available on MMM no matter where you live. To me its false advertisement to say that "all games will be available in HD" when in reality they're not. Not everyone can receive these subchannels OTA and have to rely on MPEG4 locals. This needs to change next year.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> I'm sorry, but college sports should not be blacked out.
> 
> If a local CBS decides to show 3-4 games in SD and none in HD, then those games should be available in HD with MMM. If the local CBS shows the games in HD, fine, then black them out on MMM. But in the meantime all HD games should be available on MMM no matter where you live. To me its false advertisement to say that "all games will be available in HD" when in reality they're not. Not everyone can receive these subchannels OTA and have to rely on MPEG4 locals. This needs to change next year.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.


That's the real problem. The MMM blackouts assume everyone has a digital receiver and can receive those channels OTA. Even the SD or HD locals here in Phoenix only carry 5-1.

I'm planning on calling DTV and see what the CSR says and what answers they can provide. But if KPHO is showing three games the first round in SD only, I should be able to get the HD feeds of those same games from the MMM package. I'll report back on what I'm told.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> That's what happened here in Phoenix last year. Looks like it will happen again this year. MMM is a waste of $$$ if your in a DMA that your local CBS station multicasts.


I know in Atlanta two years ago they had multi-casting on our CBS affiliate and I was able to get the games on the March Madness package. I didn't get it last year, so I'm not sure what the deal was. I'll be furious if they black out EVERY single game, though. I get very spotty reception on my OTA antenna, especially on CBS.


----------



## katlon (Feb 12, 2007)

D* says now that 709-712 will be in hd.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

katlon said:


> D* says now that 709-712 will be in hd.


Won't they have to shut down some others? I know this is only 4 channels versus STs 6 or so but that has to be getting pretty close to their limits. Not to mention these games aren't just on Sunday.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> That's what happened here in Phoenix last year. Looks like it will happen again this year. MMM is a waste of $$$ if your in a DMA that your local CBS station multicasts.


Worse here, our CBS only broadcast 1 game, or CBS 'flex'. But with 3 local teams
(Xavier, Miami and OSU) you could also toss in Kentucky and Indiana, any games shown in their without interuption will be in SD, and blocked out on MMM. The majority of games I would watch I could only watch in SD because of blackout.:nono: Glad I didn't subscribe to MMM. Don't forget Wright State (local also 30 miles from my house)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Just saw this over at tvpredictions.com. So much for "all" of the games being in HD.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

WRAL in Raleigh NC is also airing 4 channels of games at once.

They have shut down WRAL HD.

They now have
WRAL-DT1 HD (temp in SD) NCAA games
WRAL-DT2 NEWS CHANNEL NCAA games
WRAL-DT3 (generally off air)NCAA games
WRAL-DT4 (generally off air)NCAA games

In the area on the cable systems WRAL is sending a HD signal out so they can have a HD version. But ota HD is down and 4 sd channels are up.

FREE of charge, no fee like Directv charges.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

This was the reason I wont subscribe to the D* package. My local does the national HD feed which bounces. They are also using the sub channels 2 and 3 to show other games. The SD version is the one that is deemed as the local shown (but doenst match the HD one shown) so D* ends up allowing the local HD on the package but thinks one of the other ones is show locally (in SD) so it gets blacked out so I dont get the HD choices that one would expect. 

If they had no blackouts whatsoever, then the package is viable but I was so pissed 2 years ago that I vowed never to get it again unless blackouts were completely removed. And CBS bounces all over the place even for the games you think are locked. Unless things have changed, I found the package worthless and my local CBS as pretty darn good especially for free. I dont blame D*, I blame CBS for the mess.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Just saw this over at tvpredictions.com. So much for "all" of the games being in HD.


Why? Swanni says in the last line, " Note: DIRECTV will broadcast each game in high-def as part of its Mega March Madness package."


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> FREE of charge, no fee like Directv charges.


But also no HD, so what good is it?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Newshawk said:


> Why? Swanni says in the last line, " Note: DIRECTV will broadcast each game in high-def as part of its Mega March Madness package."


For once Swanni is correct... Im getting all in HD on the MMM channels the only game blacked out is the one on my local CBS station.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Last year I had the MMM pkg, and I got ALL the games in HD, even the one shown on the cbs local. I have the HR10-250, and can't get HD locals via OTA, so I don't get the locals in HD. So far today, the L'vlle-Stanford game is on my local, and is blacked out on the HD channel. I'm hoping DTV will change this, I wasn't getting the BC-TTech game in HD for the first few minutes, and then it came on.

Did anyone else get ALL the games in HD last year, w/o HD on their cbs local? I was really surprised that I was able to get this.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> For once Swanni is correct... Im getting all in HD on the MMM channels the only game blacked out is the one on my local CBS station.


Same for me.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> Same for me.


You guys are lucky. In Atlanta I've got the same issue that someone above mentioned-our local affiliate isn't showing ANY games in HD, even on the digital channel. They're showing a different game on the SD and HD channels, so D* blacks out the game that is being shown on the SD channel, thereby making it impossible to see that game in HD.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

They should have at least ONE game in HD I would think though seeing as CBS is doing everything in HD.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Our local affiliate is showing the same content on its DT vs TV channels. And we still are not getting HD. I would rather get all of the games via multicasting and no HD. But right now I am getting neither.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

As I told you in the other thread your in O&O territory with your CBS affiliate therefore you ARE eligible for the LA CBS Feed for free. I suggest you call D* up and mention your CBS is owned and operated they should turn on your LA CBS within seconds.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> As I told you in the other thread your in O&O territory with your CBS affiliate therefore you ARE eligible for the LA CBS Feed for free. I suggest you call D* up and mention your CBS is owned and operated they should turn on your LA CBS within seconds.


In Chicago, the local CBS station is owned by CBS, but we do not get the wavier to get WCBS from New York.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I thought everyone in O&O territories got the NY or LA feed of the appropriate net?


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

On HD channels 709 - 712: 
For the first set of games 709 was blacked out for local CBS. 710 and 711 were in HD and 712 was an SD picture but a 720p signal. 712 was also the commercial free back-haul. In the second set of games. 709 is again blacked out for my local station. 710 started in SD with no commercials, went to HD just before commercials and then back to SD just after returning from commercials, and now is full HD. On channels that were HD (including my local CBS) cutaways to the other games were all in HD. So, it appears that all four locations were uplinking an HD signal. 

I don't know much about it, but that sure looks like bandwidth problems, somewhere.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I just spoke to DTV, and they confirmed that they are having problems with the HD broadcasts of the games. They said that they are working on it, and they hope to have it resolved very soon.

CSR also told me that I should have never received the HD broadcasts of MMM last year on the 700 channels for the games that were shown on my CBS local, regardless of whether I get the local in HD or not. She said that if I did get this, it was a mistake. I find that hard to believe, since it was true of every single game shown on the local over the entire two weeks of the tournament, but oh well, I guess my luck has run out on that one!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think they are "problems."

It looks like the HD feeds are all flex. When they flex away from a game, if a local channel is staying with the game (local constants) or on the D* channels, they switch from the HD flex feed to the SD constant feed.

Has been consistent on all flexes I've seen today both on WJZ/Baltimore (which is constant for the Georgetown blowout) and on the early Louisville blowout on D* and now near end of blowouts on D*.

This is CBS's plan since they cheaped out on HD distribution.


----------



## Bob Heymann (Jan 29, 2007)

Unfortunetly, I think tonyd79 is correct....and it STINKS!!!!


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> They should have at least ONE game in HD I would think though seeing as CBS is doing everything in HD.


Nope, in Atlanta because they are multicasting they made the decision to not show any HD games in the first two rounds to improve PQ on all channels. If I didn't have MMM I'd be really mad...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bob Heymann said:


> Unfortunetly, I think tonyd79 is correct....and it STINKS!!!!


I usually think it stinks when I am right, too! :hurah:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> For once Swanni is correct... Im getting all in HD on the MMM channels the only game blacked out is the one on my local CBS station.


So is your CBS local only showing one game? The station here is showing 3. 5-1, 5-2 and 5-3. Which last year meant I had no HD and three games blacked out.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> As I told you in the other thread your in O&O territory with your CBS affiliate therefore you ARE eligible for the LA CBS Feed for free. I suggest you call D* up and mention your CBS is owned and operated they should turn on your LA CBS within seconds.


O&O crap is old news. Unless you have it now, you can't get it. I cited the regulations in other threads. If you've got it, be happy and don't complain. If you don't, you never will.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

eileen22 said:


> I just spoke to DTV, and they confirmed that they are having problems with the HD broadcasts of the games. They said that they are working on it, and they hope to have it resolved very soon.
> 
> CSR also told me that I should have never received the HD broadcasts of MMM last year on the 700 channels for the games that were shown on my CBS local, regardless of whether I get the local in HD or not. She said that if I did get this, it was a mistake. I find that hard to believe, since it was true of every single game shown on the local over the entire two weeks of the tournament, but oh well, I guess my luck has run out on that one!


That's exactly what they did for us in Phoenix last year and that's why I didn't purchase MMM this year and won't in the future. Unless the blackout rules are lifted or at least they differentiate between SD and HD, MMM is not worth a dime one if your local CBS station multicasts.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dan8379 said:


> Nope, in Atlanta because they are multicasting they made the decision to not show any HD games in the first two rounds to improve PQ on all channels. If I didn't have MMM I'd be really mad...


So are you getting the MMM HD feeds for games your local station is multicasting in SD?


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> So are you getting the MMM HD feeds for games your local station is multicasting in SD?


Yes, the only game being blacked out on MMM is the one being shown on the analog channel. But that game is always the one of highest interest locally (for instance that's where the GA Tech/UNLV game is today) so no HD for the game most people want to see locally. I'm just bitter because I'm a Kansas fan and that's where our game is tonight, so it will be blacked out on MMM and I'm stuck watching in SD.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dan8379 said:


> Yes, the only game being blacked out on MMM is the one being shown on the analog channel. But that game is always the one of highest interest locally (for instance that's where the GA Tech/UNLV game is today) so no HD for the game most people want to see locally. I'm just bitter because I'm a Kansas fan and that's where our game is tonight, so it will be blacked out on MMM and I'm stuck watching in SD.


That's reasonable IMO. But blacking out all 3 games the local station is multicasting on its digital channels is crap. I didn't get MMM this year, so maybe they've addressed it but I wasn't going to take the chance.


----------



## Tony1097 (Apr 26, 2006)

I mentioned this in another thread too.. but.. just go to ncaasports.com next year and get the games free!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey CBS please stop F'ing around with the Wisconsin game feed in MMM!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for CBS showing all these in HD..... I am sure it is just that they have some temporary contracts with local HD production companies... Then when it get's regional, that is their 4 sets of HD equipment.


If that's true, then why can't they do the same for NFL ST? How can basketball compare to the NFL?


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

CBS is lame. The lack of NFL games in HD is pathetic, and the switching during the tournament is insanity. Games are going to and from HD like it's cool. Just sack up and do everything in HD.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> During the NFL season, not only do Fox and CBS use their own trucks, but they hire indipendent production company trucks to fill in. Since March is not exactly a busy time for the indies, I'm sure that CBS will be able to get ahold of more trucks to fill in the gaps at some of the venues.


Glad to see this discussion is shifting to football. With the amount of money (about $700M per season) CBS pays for NFL games, it's hard to figure why they aren't carrying all of the games in HD. The HD audience is still a fraction of the total audience, butit's growing fast and a lot of people who have HD just won't watch the SD games.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Knepster said:


> CBS is lame. The lack of NFL games in HD is pathetic, and the switching during the tournament is insanity. Games are going to and from HD like it's cool. Just sack up and do everything in HD.


The folks running CBS these days have the same mentality as those who were in charge during the transition from black-and-white to color. NBC had almost all of their primetime schedule in color while CBS still had an all-B&W lineup. CBS is just a laggard network. I'm just glad I don't follow an AFC team (or basketball, for that matter).


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Tony1097 said:


> I mentioned this in another thread too.. but.. just go to ncaasports.com next year and get the games free!


...and as I mentioned in that thread, the video quality isn't as good, and you can't get the games in HD with the online version.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Does anyone know what CBS is using channels 617, 618 and 619 for?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> Does anyone know what CBS is using channels 617, 618 and 619 for?


During the regular season there are a few weeks where they use those channels for OOM college games.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Lastnights game between Southern Illinois and Holy Cross was annouced by the TV commentators on CBS as being as HD. But, it was not broadcast in HD on both the St. Louis and Cape Girardeau CBS stations. We called St. Louis CBS last night and they told us that CBS was not broadcasting it in HD. What is the deal with that? They were saying all there game were in HD and the Illini game before that was in HD. To me that shows how many idiots are running CBS.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> Lastnights game between Southern Illinois and Holy Cross was annouced by the TV commentators on CBS as being as HD. But, it was not broadcast in HD on both the St. Louis and Cape Girardeau CBS stations. We called St. Louis CBS last night and they told us that CBS was not broadcasting it in HD. What is the deal with that? They were saying all there game were in HD and the Illini game before that was in HD. To me that shows how many idiots are running CBS.


There are two types of feeds. Flex and Constant. Flex feeds follow "interesting" games around the country. Constant feeds remain with the game they are assigned.

Local markets (local to teams playing in a particular game) must adhere to the constant feeds.

On the SD side, CBS has been able to handle both flex and constant feeds without many issues.

On the HD side, CBS has the capacity to only send four feeds maximum at this point. They have chosen to use those feeds for the flex feeds of the four sites in use each day.

One of two things happens with your local HD station if it is required to be a constant station for a local team: 1) They use the SD constant feed all game as it is the only constant feed available or 2) They use the HD flex feed until CBS flexes away from the local game. At that point they switch to the SD constant feed.

Which is chosen is determined by the local affiliate's preferences and/or abilities.

If the game is not a local team, the station should follow the assigned HD feed and flex around the tournament as CBS dictates.

The only other exception is some stations that are multicasting games and may have chosen to multicast only SD feeds so they can fit more than one game (often all of them) on their main and subchannels.

Gee, that was a good writeup...maybe I should submit it for a sticky!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> Local markets (local to teams playing in a particular game) must adhere to the constant feeds.


No, incorrect. During the Purdue/Arizona game, the national/analog feed flipped to the end of the Illinois game at about 1:50 in the Purdue/Arizona game. So much for the constant feed.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> No, incorrect. During the Purdue/Arizona game, the national/analog feed flipped to the end of the Illinois game at about 1:50 in the Purdue/Arizona game. So much for the constant feed.


I think that qualifies as a look-in. But then again, CBS has done some strange things this tournament and they probably violated their agreement with the NCAA in this case.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I just don't know why we can't just watch a game anymore.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I just don't know why we can't just watch a game anymore.


I agree!!! I just turned to watch the pre-game and on KMOV in St. Louis and it is in SD and I switched to the Cape CBS station and they have it in HD. I guess St. Louis had not been able to get the money they want from the cable companies on there HD feed so they can't aford to transmit it in HD.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Any one notice that D* (or Tribune) has removed the HD logo from all the CBS digital feeds of the BB games on the quide. (at least in the KC area). The UVA/Tenn game is HD in KC.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> Any one notice that D* (or Tribune) has removed the HD logo from all the CBS digital feeds of the BB games on the quide. (at least in the KC area). The UVA/Tenn game is HD in KC.


They finally switched it to HD is St. Louis. I think they have a buch of morons working there.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

They are not going to show the KU in KC in HD again. They say that is the only way they can get the constant feed. I don't see why they can't put the contant feed on the analoge channel and the HD feed on the HD Channel. If they cut away and you want to see the rest of the game you have the choice to go to the analoge channel to see the rest of the game.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> They finally switched it to HD is St. Louis. I think they have a buch of morons working there.


The operation of TV stations on weekends is turned over to Interns. :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

lwilli201 said:


> Any one notice that D* (or Tribune) has removed the HD logo from all the CBS digital feeds of the BB games on the quide. (at least in the KC area). The UVA/Tenn game is HD in KC.


Yep, Phoenix has been changed.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mhayes70 said:


> They finally switched it to HD is St. Louis. I think they have a buch of morons working there.


Clarification. The HD logo has now been removed from the guide as they were not and are not broadcasting in HD here in Phoenix. It did show up on all multicases Thur, Fri and SAT.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

lwilli201 said:


> The operation of TV stations on weekends is turned over to Interns. :lol:


...or monkeys....


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

So, what are people's opinion of this?

Was it worth the money?

I thought about getting it. I didn't. I just wasnt sure it would be worth it.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

wneilson82 said:


> So, what are people's opinion of this?
> 
> Was it worth the money?
> 
> I thought about getting it. I didn't. I just wasnt sure it would be worth it.


I asked myself this question this morning. I really enjoyed watching any game I wanted and sometimes two at a time with a couple screens going, but is it really worth $69? I don't know. I think I'll have to revisit the question again next year. Once you have it though, I think I would miss it a lot next year. I wouldn't be satisfied with the picture you get on a computer.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

Speaking as a college basketball junkie, I definitely think the $69 is worth it. I took the first two days of the tournament off and watched all 16 games each day. This was my first year with the R-15 switching between multiple games and I was surprised by the good response. I thought it was better than with NFLST. I had only one problem, where they switch from Louisville game in progress (which was supposed to be the local feed for one time slot, but game started very late) to cover BC/Georgetown and then didn't release the blackout channel until the very end of the game. If you want to watch all the games or pick the one you want, MMM is the best.


----------



## bigpuma (Feb 15, 2004)

For me it was definately worth it. Mostly because my friends and I went to my family's house in Truckee that has D* and we watched a ton of basketball the first weekend. It was great jumping around to the close games. It also helps to split it amongst a few friends as well so it doesn't seem like that much.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Tony1097 said:


> I mentioned this in another thread too.. but.. just go to ncaasports.com next year and get the games free!


No thanks....watching on a computer screen is fun for some folks but I'll take it on my television every day of the week. I want it in HD and pumping through my stereo system. I want my DVR to record it so I can watch it again, and the last thing I want to do is sign up in advance for the opportunity to get in line to watch it on the computer hoping that the bit stream doesn't shutter and buffer every 5 minutes.

Yes, it is free...you get what you pay for.


----------

